# AF after IVF BFN



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

I got my BFN after IVF a week ago, AF is just starting to appear but I am in agony. Last time I had an ectopic pregnancy so totally different experience.

I am just wondering what to expect from AF? Will it be extra heavy and very painful? Usually I am very lucky and have easy periods.

Thanks!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

So sorry about your result  
I'm usually a 2 day girl, very light af but after my first failed cycle it was 8 days, very heavy and very very painful   I wish someone had warned me at the time as I panicked at how heavy it was.
I hope you don't suffer to much with it. It's rubbish that we then have to go through all this, a negative result is bad enough but bad af on top......


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi girls, sorry for bfn........when i had my bfn i bleed 2days b4 test and then 2days after, no heavey or that long, they call it a withdrawel bleed,
now a month later iv got my first natual af and very heavey and painfull, im only on my second day so dont no how long it will be, 
but i no 1 thing i was 3days late,but i no every thing is still working, xxx


----------

